# What is Needed to Keep Ocelot?



## fechanreps

I don't have a scooby what an Ocelot is to be honest. I know it's a variety of leopard, or dwarf leopard, or some kind of dwa big cat - that's about it.

My sister has been going on and on about them for years and has apparently found someone selling ocelot kittens for £150, and now she's on about bloody buying one.

The fact that they're dwa, I'll assume just buying one is illegal - thus I'm trying to gather as much facts about actually keeping them (legally) as I can to try and get this stupid fad out of her head.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying owning big cats is a fad; but for my young sister it is. 

Any and all information would be appreciated, as I've googled as much as I can but can't find any real details.

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

fechanreps said:


> I don't have a scooby what an Ocelot is to be honest. I know it's a variety of leopard, or dwarf leopard, or some kind of dwa big cat - that's about it.
> 
> My sister has been going on and on about them for years and has apparently found someone selling ocelot kittens for £150, and now she's on about bloody buying one.
> 
> The fact that they're dwa, I'll assume just buying one is illegal - thus I'm trying to gather as much facts about actually keeping them (legally) as I can to try and get this stupid fad out of her head.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying owning big cats is a fad; but for my young sister it is.
> 
> Any and all information would be appreciated, as I've googled as much as I can but can't find any real details.
> 
> Thanks.


The work and the cost involved in applying for DWA is usually enough to put most people off. 

Hopefully the Seller will be somewhat worth his salt and ask to see a copy of the licence before handing anything over.


----------



## animalsbeebee

YOU will not get an ocelot for £150 ,i can definately say that and i would NOT recommend one for a beginners cat


----------



## TEG

animalsbeebee said:


> YOU will not get an ocelot for £150 ,i can definately say that and i would NOT recommend one for a beginners cat


I would have thought 15000.00 is closer to the right price but if they are that much I have a dwa and will take 15 please!!!!!!!


----------



## fechanreps

I don't know who or where she seen them for 150, i doubted that myself. I've just told her she'd need indoor and out door enclosures as you can't just keep them in your house. And that you can't put a leash on them and take them a walk, and they don't just eat cat food lol.

She now wants a spider monkey.

I think I'm fighting a losing battle. Lol.


----------



## Woodworm

Can find them for as little as £500 to be fair. Spider monkey again DWA needed. 

99% of zoo animals require DWA


----------



## animalsbeebee

Find an ocelot for £500 yee ok

99% of zoo animals require DWAL - you are on another planet

Do you actually know anything ,oh yee spider monkey requires DWAL , well done


----------



## Woodworm

Planet earth

London Caracal, Ocelot, Tabby and serval Kittens for sale in Aberdeen, Aberdeen • London Classifieds, Flats to Rent, Jobs in London, Free Classified Ads UK

Also care to tell me what zoo based animals you can keep without licence??


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Woodworm said:


> Planet earth
> 
> London Caracal, Ocelot, Tabby and serval Kittens for sale in Aberdeen, Aberdeen • London Classifieds, Flats to Rent, Jobs in London, Free Classified Ads UK
> 
> Also care to tell me what zoo based animals you can keep without licence??


Any animal can be kept in a zoo. Very few are covered by DWA.

Also- I bet you that the £550 is the cost of one of the other species in that ad and not the ocelots...


----------



## animalsbeebee

Planet earth

London Caracal, Ocelot, Tabby and serval Kittens for sale in Aberdeen, Aberdeen • London Classifieds, Flats to Rent, Jobs in London, Free Classified Ads UK

Also care to tell me what zoo based animals you can keep without licence??


NOW I KNOW WHY PEOPLE GET SCAMED BECAUSE OF PEOPLE LIKE YOU

YOU CAN TELL A MILE AWAY THIS IS A SCAM ADVERT


----------



## Woodworm

Why is it a scam??

No one on here has stated that she was offered a pure breed cat. 

Think you need to research more into things before shooting your mouth off


----------



## fechanreps

I don't know where she seen them for 150, i didn't bother asking either.
All i wanted to know was the requirements for a dwal in order to keep them legally in the UK - not for it to turn into ONE OF THOSE POSTS WERE PEOPLE GET SO ANNOYED AT EACH OTHER THEY HAVE TO TYPE IN CAPITALS AND CALL EACH OTHER NAMES.

Anyway. I judged by peoples pictures on here of their ocelots that i was right in saying you need in door and out door enclosures, because you can't just keep them as big house cats... I've drilled it in to her that it's completely unrealistic to think she'll ever be able to keep one of these animals, or any dwa animal. 

Thanks for the help. If you can call it that.


----------



## Woodworm

It's possible that she has been offered an ocecat. Which is a cross between a Siamese and some orher cat (can't remember off the top of my head which)

It has roughly the same pattern as an ocelot but is just a domestic cat. 

If that's not what she has seen. Suggest it to her as they are DWAL free


----------



## animalsbeebee

I used to think to myself why i still heard people got scamed ,but i know now why , when you put comments on like that ,theres certain wording on the add that screams out scam straight away

You say i have to do my research do you know what i keep lol


----------



## ian14

Woodworm said:


> Why is it a scam??
> 
> No one on here has stated that she was offered a pure breed cat.
> 
> Think you need to research more into things before shooting your mouth off


You only need to look through some of the ads under that one to see the site you looked at is full of scam adverts. How about this one....

*MALE AND FEMALE TIGER CUB FOR SALE DUE TEXT US VIA(240) 210-9857

*We have some lovely tiger cubs for sale to any loving and caring homes ready to spoil them with much love and care.All my babies are very friendly and sociable and are current on all shots.They have all their papers and license.They are home and potty trained.They come from the Siberian family of big cats and a from a pure breed.They have been declawed as well and would be coming with all their toys and feeding menu .The are still bottle feed with milk.text us via(240) 210-9857 

*Price:** £500* Ref No: 1117/1079968 
Visits: 38 

Now, given that this is a supposedly UK-based site, selling at £500, it has a foreign phone number. And I cannot imagine that of teh tiny handful of people in the UK who have tigers (if indeed there are any) that they would be selling them on a site like this, in that way.
As far as "99% of zoo species need DWA" how about burms, retics, iguanas, parrots, vultures etc etc. All popular zoo animals, and none need a DWA.


----------



## Kev.K

Ocelots are £10,000+. Def not £150, or £500.


----------



## TheProfessor

Animalsbeebee has and has had more exotic and DWA animals than I have had hot dinners! Unfortunate for me but true! Am truly jealous of their animal collection and would very happily claim squatters rights in some of their enclosures and take my chances just to be able to be there with those animals! (this is a joke btw, though they are gorgeous animals, am not quite that crazy) 

Many zoo animals which are most popular can be kept without DWA, as states in a previous post, such as parrots, tortoises, larger non-venomous snakes, lots of the marine creatures, as well as many species of monkeys

As pointed out before, the advert is a scam, it's ok if this is new then you learn the wording and things overtime! But you will also learn certain animals amount to certain amounts as well! Ocelots are one of the animals which will never be cheap! 
Don't worry you will learn these things over time worm


----------



## elmthesofties

Woodworm said:


> If that's not what she has seen. Suggest it to her as they are DWAL free


I wouldn't automatically assume that just because she CAN keep it means that she should be encouraged to keep it. Does someone who has their heart set on an ocelot from an obvious scammer sound like a responsible potential owner to you?


----------



## eco_tonto

Have seen ocelot for sale for €3500 euros (for males), £10'000+ seems a bit steep to me, saying this, they are not the sort of thing you often see for sale.


----------



## animalsbeebee

Then you have quarantine and transport costs ,which arent cheap


----------



## jojobeans123

fechanreps said:


> I don't have a scooby what an Ocelot is to be honest. I know it's a variety of leopard, or dwarf leopard, or some kind of dwa big cat - that's about it.
> 
> My sister has been going on and on about them for years and has apparently found someone selling ocelot kittens for £150, and now she's on about bloody buying one.
> 
> The fact that they're dwa, I'll assume just buying one is illegal - thus I'm trying to gather as much facts about actually keeping them (legally) as I can to try and get this stupid fad out of her head.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying owning big cats is a fad; but for my young sister it is.
> 
> Any and all information would be appreciated, as I've googled as much as I can but can't find any real details.
> 
> Thanks.


Doesn't look like your going to get the advice you need - well done RFUK, this woman has come on here for advice to try and talk her sister out of the idea of getting a Ocelot and all we can do is argue about adverts on gumtree..? Very constructive!

OP you may have more success posting on this forum: Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums


----------



## gazz

Woodworm said:


> It's possible that she has been offered an ocecat. Which is a cross between a Siamese and some orher cat (can't remember off the top of my head which)
> 
> It has roughly the same pattern as an ocelot but is just a domestic cat.
> 
> If that's not what she has seen. Suggest it to her as they are DWAL free


This was my thinking, Far more likly a Ocecat than a Ocelot at £150.

They are a domestic cat breed, Result of a Siamese X Abyssinian.
They are a plesant mistake when a breeder was trying to make a seal-point Abyssinian, But instead got Ocecats.


----------



## mikeyb

im shocked tbh ocelots and lynx are both dwa tbh ive seen dogs waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more dangerous than them to the op if she wants something like that that isnt on dwa look up savannah cats there like greyhound sized lol and can be kept indoors but ul look a bit odd taking it for a walk on a leash as u cant let them out 1. theyl kill everything they can and 2. ive heard of them being stolen for black market as pets or skins. 


random one looking over dwa list why are stone fish and box jellies not on there


----------



## venomous111

mikeyb said:


> random one looking over dwa list why are stone fish and box jellies not on there


How likely is a stone fish or box jelly likely to get out on cause damage to members of the public? Its not just if they can cause harm but the likelyhood of them actually doing it, ie. if a lion got out it could probably do a fair bit of damage whereas a jellyfish wouldnt get too far if it got out: victory:


----------



## mikeyb

ah right i was just curious why 2 of the most venomous species on the planet are not on dwa


----------



## ljkenny

How do you titillate an Ocelot?

Oscillate its tits alot!

:lol2:


----------



## mitsi

Woodworm said:


> Planet earth
> 
> London Caracal, Ocelot, Tabby and serval Kittens for sale in Aberdeen, Aberdeen • London Classifieds, Flats to Rent, Jobs in London, Free Classified Ads UK
> 
> Also care to tell me what zoo based animals you can keep without licence??


 

goats, lizards, snakes, piranah, donkeys, birds, spiders, scorpions, reindeer, pigs, penguins (small ones) , meerkat, foxes,seals, buffalo (domestic ones), squirrel monkeys, (these are excepted from the dwa list), ferrets, just a few off the top of my head but im sure more people on here can think of some more.


----------



## chezequerz

There are many animals zoos buy that are DWA. There are many more that require CITES legislation...and some that would require both.

some "zoo animals" that you can buy without any paperwork? Here's a few examples:
-Some species of Calithricid (Tamarin and Marmoset monkeys)
-Raccoons
-Raccoon dogs
-3 of the 15 or so species of Sloth 2 of the 2 toed variety and one of the 3 toed variety (good luck ever finding 'em) 
-Armadillo's
-Mara
-Most species of deer
-Parrots
-Virtually all birds of prey that are not endangered
-Genets
-Civets 
-Kinkajou
-Coati's
-Virtually all rodents
-Skunks
-Squirrels (flying or otherwise)\
-Hedgehogs
-Porcupines 
-Tenrec
-Bats
-Possums
-Mongoose(s?) (mongeese?)
-Some species of wallabies
-Foxes
-Most invertebrates
-Most reptiles
-Alpaca
-Llama

I could probably go on but i have work to do. But of course the standard animals one thinks of as zoological animals do require one of those two legislations, equally i am not sure if the batkeeper license is applicable to captive born livestock such as fruit bats.


----------



## addictedtoreptiles

just tell youre sister the price of feeding and owning one of these let alone getting the license:lol2:


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit

fechanreps said:


> The fact that they're dwa, I'll assume just buying one is illegal - thus I'm trying to gather as much facts about actually keeping them (legally) as I can to try and get this stupid fad out of her head.
> 
> Thanks.


 They are quite big when you are at their level, not a cute cat to own, stunning but not "nice" from my experience, I have a small scar on my arm from one that decided I would make a nice scratching post. They have very strong urine, and easily suffer stress from inadequate housing. They are pretty vocal. Beyond that, keeping them isn't like keeping a pet cat, they don't domesticate well. Best allowed to live wild and free or in a large zoo with lots of daily enrichment. 

Perhaps you could encourage her to look into some of the voluntary projects in conservation, knowing an animal and spending time in its environment is more enlightening than taming and keeping an animal captive imho. In the long run it'll probably cost less too.


----------



## Naturally Wild

Reptile Forum


----------



## animalsbeebee

Reptile Forum

And what does that mean , what ignorance


----------



## Moshpitviper

Something that needs pointing out in this thread.... Whilst its all well and good discussing the legislative side of Big cat ownership.... Actually having experience with them is sort of important. 
I used to work with a nice private collection, But it wasnt all fun and games. Especially when it came to african leopards. make no mistake, these animals will use you like a catnip stuffed mouse.


----------



## chezequerz

*problems with the DWA:*
-Expensive to get DWA
-DWA typically involves getting permission from the local council and from a vet
-Council will generally not allow a potentially dangerous animal (how dangerous an Ocelot is to the public is insignificant as the council's representative will be treating it much the same as if you were asking for a tiger or a lion) into areas of high population density. So you would realistically need to live rurally even if you own your own home you fall into a council district. 
-Vet will be investigating set up to ensure the adequacy for the animal involved...how many vets are ocelot specialists? I am certain they will have resources to ascertain the validity of the claim but unfortunately the final say is at their discretion.
-Often fairly expensive and is not a single payment you have to renew the license.

*Problems with the keeping:*
-Not cats and can't be kept like them.
-Enclosure will need to be a significant size. 
-Diet is more expensive than simply cat food.
-Not tame as a general rule.
-Can inflict a decent bit of damage. 
-Shy creatures tend to want to hide from view a lot.
-Finding a local vet willing to treat one can be an issue.
-Finding the Ocelot in the first place is tricky.
-Finding an Ocelot you can afford is trickier (unless you're rich enough to spend 10's of thousands on such things).

Done some volunteering with them in the past at a local wildlife park that happens to have them, frankly seems a bit of a bad idea to keep one but i'm sure people say that about my retics and burms so i reckon i can't really talk :lol2:


----------

